# Bad ovulation pain _ is this normal?



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi ladies

I was cd12 Sat and had really bad ovulation pains, well guess that is what it was it lasted a couple of hours and had to take PK's it was worse than period pain    I usually feel a bit round o time but not like that!!

Do any of you get this ? is it cos of the clomid working?

Also, had pain in my left hip radiating down my leg which usually means a cyst  

Jo x

pS. been cracking on with the BMS!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Jo

Sounds completely "normal" to me although I'm no expert as you know !! 

I've always experienced very bad ovulation pain but when I was on clomid it was really really bad...to the point that I had problems walking sometimes (knees buckled couple of times). It can be one of the side effects of clomid.

Sounds like the clomid is working hun so sending you lots of positive vibes  

Happy 

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks minxy and Jenny.

It must have been ovulation pain cos gone again now?! I'm cd15 today. Got a UTI now though - just one more bloomin thing wrong with me. I think its all the BMS, got a bit carried away   so had to stop again now and on Anti B's. They were very careful which ones they prescribed cos said i may be pg cos of Clomid!!

Its always something eh?!  ho hum.
Jo x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Jo,

I have bad ovulation pain too. On clomid I find it especially bad to the point of not being able to walk at times. I am on my last month of clomid before we head back to see the consultant. My acupuncturist/homoeopath suggested I try putting some golf balls in a sock and lying on with my lower back press where I am experiencing the pain. He said to rotate against the golf balls gently for about 10 minutes as this should apparently help reduce the discomfort similar to having acupressure. I have not ovulated yet so have not tried it to see if it works but plan on doing so this month. I only went to see him at the weekend and feel so much better although it may be mind over matter. Her has also suggested I stop eating dairy & wheat so will be trying that too. yuck!!!
Sorry to hear you are having a bad time of it and good luck with the trying!!! 

Julie-Anne x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Jo
glad the pains have subsided now  
I get bad ov pains, sometimes its hard to walk properly xxx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Jo,

The only time I can recall having ovulation pain ( or what I assume was O pain ) was the month before we were seen by fertility clinic! It was really bad though and really made me catch my breath. Can't say I've had it like that since but I suppose every month is different. Sorry to hear that you've now developed an UTI, like u say there's always something we women have got to contend with!
Take care,
Love Mads xxx


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

Im exactly the same last month was bad but by god think month is worse, its crippling me, dont know about you all but it makes me more scared that my endo may have increased which obviously i dont want


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for all your replies, glad it's not just me then!

Carol anne I know exactly what you mean about worrying endo is back! every twinge i think that, but trying to ignore it because my endo spec has told me he cant keep operating on me every 6 months, hence me trying clomid (think he thinks a hyster is on the cards eventually   ).  So, i do understand!!

Jo x


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

my hubby is so desperate for me to get one but we are going to continue to try until aug anyway that will be 2 year and that will be it, then i think it will be best for my health to get a hyst


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

I think that is a very sensible attitude, at the end of the day if your health suffers constantly its not worth it all i dont think. I will probably get to that stage eventually if it doesnt happen....

Jo x


----------

